# micheal acords kenpo videos



## ct111 (Aug 20, 2005)

micheal acord's kenpo sells a set of 31 videos yellow thru blackbelt and forms on ebay. anybody know anything about him or his tapes? he supposidly has testing thru the mail and awards rank that way????? thanks ct111


----------



## KenpoEMT (Aug 20, 2005)

If you just want rank with no sweat involved, Accord's is the place to get it. I think that his videos are actually Mohamad Tabatabai's videos. There's another thread on this here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24620&highlight=accords+kenpo

and I think that there is something about it here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21437&highlight=accords+kenpo

If the videos are Tabatabai's, then they are pretty descent. As far as the rank is concerned, I think that they send you the all of your certificates (yellow-black) with the $50 (or was it $40? ...$25 maybe?) manual. No one will think your rank is real except for you....sorry. There are other options if you are looking for distance 'enhancement'  to your Kenpo training.

Good luck!


----------



## ct111 (Aug 20, 2005)

not interested in bought belts i just want the epak series on video ,because their isn't any epak teachers in my area. i,m currently taking a slightly different kenpo style now. and was thinking of trying to self teach with a partner the epak system. i however don't have alot of extra money ,so if i can get the tapes for $150 vs $550 for mr. tatums videos(which i'm sure are great!!!)i would like to do so.thanks ct111


----------



## RichK (Aug 20, 2005)

Don't know about the videos, I have also heard they were Tabatabi's. I spent the few extra dollars to see if the complete certificates were sent. Yellow thru 1st Brown are complete but do not contain a date. The BB cert is complete minus the date, so I guess you fill that in when you video test (or those not so honest fill it in when they want). I emailed about testing, just to find out any answers as there was a previous thread about this and I am already under a large organization, they were slow to answer and the answers didn't seem to go with the questions I asked. Plus the lineage is qustionable. The manual though is quite good and very through, even though I have seen some say the way some of the material was written was copied from other sources. I have Larry Tatum's manual that I got from him back in the early 90's and it is all of the techniques. I wanted something more explaining the forms and sets, since when I wrote all of my own stuff down it was with the old Tandy computers and I never updated it and along comes XP that can't read the older stuff. BTW LT's tapes are great. So are Jody Sasaki's. CT111 I think it is Century has Sasaki's DVD's for $10 each.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 20, 2005)

RichK said:
			
		

> Don't know about the videos, I have also heard they were Tabatabi's.* I spent the few extra dollars to see if the complete certificates were sent. Yellow thru 1st Brown are complete but do not contain a date. The BB cert is complete minus the date, so I guess you fill that in when you video test (or those not so honest fill it in when they want)*. I emailed about testing, just to find out any answers as there was a previous thread about this and I am already under a large organization, they were slow to answer and the answers didn't seem to go with the questions I asked. Plus the lineage is qustionable. The manual though is quite good and very through, even though I have seen some say the way some of the material was written was copied from other sources. I have Larry Tatum's manual that I got from him back in the early 90's and it is all of the techniques. I wanted something more explaining the forms and sets, since when I wrote all of my own stuff down it was with the old Tandy computers and I never updated it and along comes XP that can't read the older stuff. BTW LT's tapes are great. So are Jody Sasaki's. CT111 I think it is Century has Sasaki's DVD's for $10 each.


Admit it, you just wanted the quick rank LOL. just kidding. I have heard the same things you said from other places to.  Seems to be the general concensus.  Well......except the part about Jody Sasaki's vidoes being good. There are some heated opinions over his tape series. Did I mention HEATED OPINIONS?


----------



## RichK (Aug 20, 2005)

James, been heated debates over Tatum's tapes too. Anyone have tapes out there's always gonna be debates. Jody is a good guy and a pretty good tactician. Oh, BTW, just to clear up something. Accord sends out certs to 1st BB, the "up to 5th BB" is stuff in the manual.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Aug 20, 2005)

ct111 said:
			
		

> ...so if i can get the tapes for $150 vs $550 for mr. tatums videos(which i'm sure are great!!!)i would like to do so.thanks ct111


This just might be the right way for you to go.  

Tabatabai doesn't really exlain anything beyond the movements of the tech and forms. If you feel you have a solid grounding in the basics and concepts, go for it! It is a good price.

Good luck!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 20, 2005)

RichK said:
			
		

> James, been heated debates over Tatum's tapes too. Anyone have tapes out there's always gonna be debates. Jody is a good guy and a pretty good tactician. Oh, BTW, just to clear up something. Accord sends out certs to 1st BB, the "up to 5th BB" is stuff in the manual.


Yeah I liked Jody Sasaki's tapes too.  But I've lost count over how many "Jody Suck-saki" comments I've heard. Sigh. Far more of those than the Tatum complaints that I"VE HEARD.  It might just be my area though ya know?  Most people here complain about the pricing of Tatum's tapes where as they complain that Mr. Sasaki doesn't hit his guys hard enough (whatever!! since when was that an instructional requirement, Master Tabatabai doesn't exactly floor Mr. Masoud Salehi on his tapes either). later.


----------



## kenpopr (Sep 3, 2005)

RichK said:
			
		

> James, been heated debates over Tatum's tapes too. Anyone have tapes out there's always gonna be debates. Jody is a good guy and a pretty good tactician. Oh, BTW, just to clear up something. Accord sends out certs to 1st BB, the "up to 5th BB" is stuff in the manual.


 
You do get the certificates but they are unofficial. You must video test and it must be a continuos test. If at any moment there is a pause the test is invalid. After passing the video test they send you a school seal which makes the certificate official. If you have the certificate and not the seal then it is just another piece of paper. The seal is the key.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 4, 2005)

kenpopr said:
			
		

> You do get the certificates but they are unofficial. You must video test and it must be a continuos test. If at any moment there is a pause the test is invalid. After passing the video test they send you a school seal which makes the certificate official. If you have the certificate and not the seal then it is just another piece of paper. The seal is the key.


That sounds good, but that only counts if everyone knows you need a seal as many certificates from many schools don't use seals.  From what I hear, not too many people know about the seals. This is personally my first time hearing about the seals on any forum.

Respectfully,
James


----------



## Blindside (Sep 4, 2005)

kenpopr said:
			
		

> You do get the certificates but they are unofficial. You must video test and it must be a continuos test. If at any moment there is a pause the test is invalid. After passing the video test they send you a school seal which makes the certificate official. If you have the certificate and not the seal then it is just another piece of paper. The seal is the key.



If they have to send you something after every test, why don't they just send you a completed certificate?

Lamont


----------



## kenpopr (Sep 5, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> If they have to send you something after every test, why don't they just send you a completed certificate?
> 
> Lamont


I can't really answer this for you. Not sure, maybe it was the only way to motivate people, showing you upfront what you get.

And yes, I guess it would be appropriatte to let people know about the seals. But, I found out myself by asking them directly. 

Sorry I can't be more helpful, just dropped the little I knew about it.

Full salute to all!


----------



## masherdong (Sep 6, 2005)

Sup Luis,

How are things in PR?  Hope your school is doing well.


----------



## Pacificshore (Sep 7, 2005)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> Yeah I liked Jody Sasaki's tapes too.  But I've lost count over how many "Jody Suck-saki" comments I've heard. Sigh.


Wasn't he at one time the Champion/Defending Champion for Self Defense at the IKC tournament back in the day?


----------



## kenpopr (Sep 8, 2005)

masherdong said:
			
		

> Sup Luis,
> 
> How are things in PR? Hope your school is doing well.


Hey masherdong,

All is well here in the island! School is doing fine, slowly but surely growing. 

Thanks for asking!

Take care brother.

Luis


----------

